
Projects at Kestrel Institute - rotrux
http://www.kestrel.edu/home/projects
======
batbomb
Please fix title, it's a bit misleading in that this institute isn't an actual
Stanford institute anymore than HP is.

~~~
reflexive
I don't know what the title was before but the current title [Projects at
Kestrel Institute] is suitably leading.

~~~
rotrux
I put "Stanford Research Park's* Kestrel...:" I was being a bit of a click-
wh*re (-_-) oops.

